# Rubrikat > Emigracioni >  Filadelfia. Shqiptari ndalon vrasjen

## Shijaksi-London

Faqja 13 - AKTUALITET Prill 10, 2005 


FILADELFIA/ Grekja i kërkoi emigrantit Jani Papa një killer me pagesë. Ja kurthi 

SHBA, shqiptari ndalon vrasjen 
I tregoi policisë se pronarja do eleminonte burrin 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Nga Londra, Muhamed Veliu
Gazeta Shqiptare


FILADELFIA

Një emigrant shqiptar në Filadelfia të Amerikës i ka shpëtuar jetën një greko-amerikani, pasi gruaja e tij kërkonte ta eliminonte, duke paguar një vrasës me pagesë. Dinakëria e një gruaje është shpalosur haptas në një proces gjyqësor të bujshëm në qytetin e Filadelfias. Ndërsa guximi i një shqiptari ka bërë të mundur shpëtimin e një jete njeriu. Elaine Koutsoubos kishte zgjedhur eliminimin fizik të bashkëshortit të saj për të mbyllur një kapitull të gjatë sherresh mes tyre, përfshi probleme të shumta divorci. Plani i menduar nga ajo do të realizohej përsosmërisht nga një killer i sprovuar, i cili duhej gjetur sa më parë. Dhe do të ishte kuzhinieri shqiptar i restorantit të grekes, Jani Papa, ai që do të dëgjonte i habitur kërkesën e boses së tij për nevojën imediate të një vrasësi me pagesë. "Më duhet një vrasës profesionist. Njeh ndonjërin?". Kështu e ka pyetur ajo emigrantin shqiptar. Duke menduar se vrasja në një mënyrë apo tjetrën do të kryhej, dhe për ta ndaluar këtë, Papa ka marrë guximin t'i drejtohet stacionit policor. Atje ai ka rrëfyer planin e boses Elaine Koutsoubos, e cila kërkonte të vriste bashkëshortin 82-vjeçar Evangelos Koutsoubos.
Agjentët amerikanë kanë reaguar menjëherë pas informacionit, jo duke arrestuar zonjën Koutsoubos, por duke i përgatitur një kurth, me qëllim mbledhjen e provave, të cilat do ta "gozhdonin". Shqiptarit Papa i është kërkuar nga policia kriminale amerikane që t'i prezantojë asaj "killerin" me pagesë, i cili ishte gjetur nga ai. Në fakt, ai ishte një dedektiv policie. Të nesërmen Papa i ka treguar grekes se kishte gjetur një njeri për të kryer porosinë. Ajo është takuar me "killerin", të cilit gjatë bisedës i ka thënë se donte të ekzekutonte të shoqin dhe, nëse ai ia mbaronte këtë punë, do të merrte si shpërblim 12 mijë dollarë. Pasi kjo bisedë e regjistruar prej agjentit me mision sekret është dëgjuar nga shefat e tij, policisë nuk i ka mbetur gjë tjetër veçse të trokasë në derën e zonjës Koutsoubos për ta prangosur. Më vonë është mësuar se çifti, megjithëse në moshë të madhe, ishte në mes të një procesi divorci në gjykatë që nga viti 2003. Ajo tani ndeshet me mundësinë e dënimit me 20 vjet burg dhe pagimin e një gjobe 50 mijë dollarëshe. Disa kohë më parë, çifti grek menaxhonte restorantin "Art Museum Restaurant & Pizzeria", në 24th Street pranë Fairmount Avenue.
Ndihmësprokurori lokal James Berardinelli ka thënë se edhe Jani Papa, pas këtij akti që bëri, është kërcënuar në mënyrë direkte nga e bija e gruas që do të vriste burrin. Kjo e fundit ka pranuar akuzat për dhënie ndihme në kryerjen e një vrasjeje, ndërsa vajza Tula Koutsoubos nuk ka pranuar që e ka kërcënuar shqiptarin që i shpëtoi të atin.

----------


## BlueBaron

*I tregoi policisë se pronarja do eleminonte burrin.*

_FILADELFIA/ Grekja i kërkoi emigrantit Jani Papa një killer me pagesë. Ja kurthi._

Një emigrant shqiptar në Filadelfia të Amerikës i ka shpëtuar jetën një greko-amerikani, pasi gruaja e tij kërkonte ta eliminonte, duke paguar një vrasës me pagesë. Dinakëria e një gruaje është shpalosur haptas në një proces gjyqësor të bujshëm në qytetin e Filadelfias. Ndërsa guximi i një shqiptari ka bërë të mundur shpëtimin e një jete njeriu. Elaine Koutsoubos kishte zgjedhur eliminimin fizik të bashkëshortit të saj për të mbyllur një kapitull të gjatë sherresh mes tyre, përfshi probleme të shumta divorci. Plani i menduar nga ajo do të realizohej përsosmërisht nga një killer i sprovuar, i cili duhej gjetur sa më parë. Dhe do të ishte kuzhinieri shqiptar i restorantit të grekes, Jani Papa, ai që do të dëgjonte i habitur kërkesën e boses së tij për nevojën imediate të një vrasësi me pagesë. "Më duhet një vrasës profesionist. Njeh ndonjërin?". Kështu e ka pyetur ajo emigrantin shqiptar. Duke menduar se vrasja në një mënyrë apo tjetrën do të kryhej, dhe për ta ndaluar këtë, Papa ka marrë guximin t'i drejtohet stacionit policor. Atje ai ka rrëfyer planin e boses Elaine Koutsoubos, e cila kërkonte të vriste bashkëshortin 82-vjeçar Evangelos Koutsoubos.
Agjentët amerikanë kanë reaguar menjëherë pas informacionit, jo duke arrestuar zonjën Koutsoubos, por duke i përgatitur një kurth, me qëllim mbledhjen e provave, të cilat do ta "gozhdonin". Shqiptarit Papa i është kërkuar nga policia kriminale amerikane që t'i prezantojë asaj "killerin" me pagesë, i cili ishte gjetur nga ai. Në fakt, ai ishte një dedektiv policie. Të nesërmen Papa i ka treguar grekes se kishte gjetur një njeri për të kryer porosinë. Ajo është takuar me "killerin", të cilit gjatë bisedës i ka thënë se donte të ekzekutonte të shoqin dhe, nëse ai ia mbaronte këtë punë, do të merrte si shpërblim 12 mijë dollarë. Pasi kjo bisedë e regjistruar prej agjentit me mision sekret është dëgjuar nga shefat e tij, policisë nuk i ka mbetur gjë tjetër veçse të trokasë në derën e zonjës Koutsoubos për ta prangosur. Më vonë është mësuar se çifti, megjithëse në moshë të madhe, ishte në mes të një procesi divorci në gjykatë që nga viti 2003. Ajo tani ndeshet me mundësinë e dënimit me 20 vjet burg dhe pagimin e një gjobe 50 mijë dollarëshe. Disa kohë më parë, çifti grek menaxhonte restorantin "Art Museum Restaurant & Pizzeria", në 24th Street pranë Fairmount Avenue.
Ndihmësprokurori lokal James Berardinelli ka thënë se edhe Jani Papa, pas këtij akti që bëri, është kërcënuar në mënyrë direkte nga e bija e gruas që do të vriste burrin. Kjo e fundit ka pranuar akuzat për dhënie ndihme në kryerjen e një vrasjeje, ndërsa vajza Tula Koutsoubos nuk ka pranuar që e ka kërcënuar shqiptarin që i shpëtoi të atin.

----------


## EDUARDI

Eshte vertet per tu admiruar veprimi i janit 
ai ka shpetur nje jete njeriu 
por mbi te gjitha ka vertetuar qe dhe Populli Shqiptar eshte Dashamires ndaj jetes,
Dhe me kte veprim kaq te mire kaq te guximshem ai ka mbrojt dhe dinjitetin e cdo shqiptari qe ndodhet jashte shtetit dhe opinionet e renda qe bien ndaj shtetit tone.
Pergezime Jani


Me Respekt 
Eduardi...

----------


## ademur

> Eshte vertet per tu admiruar veprimi i janit 
> ai ka shpetur nje jete njeriu 
> por mbi te gjitha ka vertetuar qe dhe Populli Shqiptar eshte Dashamires ndaj jetes,
> Dhe me kte veprim kaq te mire kaq te guximshem ai ka mbrojt dhe dinjitetin e cdo shqiptari qe ndodhet jashte shtetit dhe opinionet e renda qe bien ndaj shtetit tone.
> Pergezime Jani
> 
> 
> Me Respekt 
> Eduardi...


...Por një gjë s`e kam të qartë:si është e mundur që shqiptarët me grekët,serbët,turqit francezët janë historikisht në armiqësi të përhershme si pushtues kruiminel që i kanë patur dhe i kanë akoma,dhe këta prapseprap vetëm në pronat dhe shërbimet e tyre gjinden???
ademur

----------


## RTP

Per here te pare ndaj mendimin( e qelluem )me ademur-in!

 :shkelje syri:

----------


## FLORIRI

Bravo i qoft..

Qeka kushuriri Albos sic duket...  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Albo

> ...Por një gjë s`e kam të qartë:si është e mundur që shqiptarët me grekët,serbët,turqit francezët janë historikisht në armiqësi të përhershme si pushtues kruiminel që i kanë patur dhe i kanë akoma,dhe këta prapseprap vetëm në pronat dhe shërbimet e tyre gjinden???
> ademur



Sepse ne Amerike greket, turqit, shqiptaret dhe te gjithe ballkanasit kokeshkrete nuk jane vendas, por jane te huaj, emigrante. Dhe ne Amerike nuk kane kujt ti japin mend apo ti shesin dengla njeri-tjetrit, apo ti bien gjoksit te tyre sic i bien ne Ballkan, por ulin koken dhe punojne dhe mesojne nga SHBA se cfare do te thote te bashkejetosh ne paqe nen autoritetin e ligjit qe nuk ben dallim se kush je dhe nga je.

Ty te duket cudi pasi ti nuk ke qene ndonjehere ne Amerike, e njeh vetem nga ekranet e televizoreve dhe faqet e gazetave. Po te kishe jetuar ketu do te ishe ne gjendje te beje dallimin midis mentalitetit te shpellareve qe gjithe ballkanasit ndajne, dhe mentalitetin e individit te lire qe eshte i lire te jetoje e ndertoje jeten e tij per aq kohe sa respekton dhe lirine e fqinjit te tij per te ndertuar dhe jetuar jeten e tij, edhe pse mund te kete lekure tjeter, edhe pse mund te kete fe tjeter, edhe pse mund te kete ardhur nga kontinent tjeter, edhe pse mund te mos e flasi anglishten aq mire sa ata qe jane lindur e rritur ne Amerike.

Kjo eshte arsyeja qe Amerika, atdheu i emigranteve, eshte superfuqi dhe Ballkani eshte akoma nje bunker i perbashket.

Albo

----------

